# Any of you live near Newark, OH? If you do, buy this!



## FITBMX (Sep 27, 2016)

I nearly cried when I saw it was local pickup only. But if any of you are close, or know someone that came ship it for you. Jump on this! 

shopgoodwill.com - #33342342 - LimoStudio Photo Video Studio Light Kit - 9/30/2016 8:10:00 PM


----------



## tirediron (Sep 27, 2016)

I wouldn't drool too much.  It's a pretty cheap continuous light set; you can probably find it "brand new" on Amazon or eBay for <$150, and I'll bet by the time you add shipping to the purchase price, it won't be that great a deal.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 28, 2016)

tirediron said:


> I wouldn't drool too much.  It's a pretty cheap continuous light set; you can probably find it "brand new" on Amazon or eBay for <$150, and I'll bet by the time you add shipping to the purchase price, it won't be that great a deal.


I agree about it being continuous light, not into that. Pickup only. I was supposed to be in Columbus Friday but I had to cancel. I always am scouring ads when I am in different areas.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 28, 2016)

yup, CFL set.  I don't see anything special about it.
I thought it was some high end pro lighting system you found.


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 28, 2016)

tirediron said:


> I wouldn't drool too much.  It's a pretty cheap continuous light set; you can probably find it "brand new" on Amazon or eBay for <$150, and I'll bet by the time you add shipping to the purchase price, it won't be that great a deal.



I am not planning to buy it, I have a continuous light set that Pixelmedic  gave me. I just thought that if someone lived in that area where they could pick it up, it would be a good deal. Especially for a beginner. 
I really enjoy my lights, they are fun to mess with and really work well if you are going to do any video work.


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 28, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> yup, CFL set.  I don't see anything special about it.
> *I thought it was some high end pro lighting system you found*.



I keep checking hoping something like that will pop up someday, you never know!


----------

